# Größter Brandungsdorsch



## Kim (31. Januar 2007)

Hallo an alle,
ich würde es sehr interessant finden wenn ihr mal schreibt, wie groß der größte Dorsch war, den ihr in der Brandung gefangen habt. 
Im Übrigen finde ich nicht, dass das Aussagen über das Können des Anglers zulässt, sondern vielmehr einfach Glück ist.


Ich mache infach mal den Anfang:

Datum: Dezember 2004
Länge: 65 cm
Strand: Hubertsberg links an der Einmündung
Vorfach: Langer Nachlaufer (Mundschnur ca. 70 cm) oben eingeclipt.
Köder: Wattwurm


Lg Kim


----------



## Waldi (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Größter Brandungsdorsch*

Datum: 05. 02. 2004
Länge: 69 cm
Strand: Knock (Nordsee bei Emden)
Vorfach: Steigermontage 80cm Mundschnur eingeclipt
Köder: Wattwurm


----------



## sunny (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Größter Brandungsdorsch*

Was ihr immer so alles wisst, unglaublich|supergri . Vor allem in 2004 gefangen, führt ihr auch noch Buch?

Ich messe meine Dorsche beim Brandungsangeln eigentlich nicht. Ich weiß nur, dass ich die größten auf Aeroe gefangen habe.


----------



## Karsten01 (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Größter Brandungsdorsch*

Obwohl ich schon lange in der Brandung angle,ist es mir nie vergönnt gewesen über 55cm lange Dorsche zu fangen

#h#h


----------



## Dorschgreifer (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Größter Brandungsdorsch*

Datum: Januar 1995
Länge: 98 cm
Strand: Dahme (links von der Seebrücke)
Vorfach: Einzelhaken eingeclipt
Köder: Wattwurm


----------



## suurhusen (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Größter Brandungsdorsch*

Datum: 04. 2004
Länge: 49 cm
Strand: Knock (Nordsee bei Emden)
Vorfach: Brandungsvorfach 2 Haken, geklipp
Entfernung: ca 20 Meter (Steinpackung)
Köder: Wattwurm


----------



## Butt (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Größter Brandungsdorsch*

Länge: 83 cm
Strand: Waabs/Langholz rechts vom Parkplatz
Vorfach: Nachläufermontage mit orange/grünen Leuchtperlen
Entfernung: ca 70 Meter
Köder: Wattwurm


----------



## FalkenFisch (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Größter Brandungsdorsch*

Dezember 2006
Länge:        63 cm
Gewicht:      5 Pfund
Strand:       Westermarkelsdorf
Vorfach:      Eigenbau, 2 Haken geklippt
Entfernung:  ca. 110m
Köder:         Kneifer


----------



## Klaus S. (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Größter Brandungsdorsch*

Hatte mal einen von 77cm aber der war irgendwie verpestet. Der war voll dünn und schlapprig. Hab ihn nach den messen zerschnippelt und eingebuddelt.... der war einfach nur bähhhhh.


----------



## Marcel1409 (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Größter Brandungsdorsch*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Hatte mal einen von 77cm aber der war irgendwie verpestet. Der war voll dünn und schlapprig. Hab ihn nach den messen zerschnippelt und eingebuddelt.... der war einfach nur bähhhhh.



Igitt Klaus |rolleyes !!! *Tatütata* Wenn das mal nicht ferkelig war weiß ich auch nicht :vik:


----------



## Leif (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Größter Brandungsdorsch*

Wenn man hier schaut!

Hallo, die meisten haben in einem ähnlichen Thema ihr bestes dazu gegeben.


----------



## fishermanfl (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Größter Brandungsdorsch*

Das war so 1996/97 auf Alsen, Mommark
79cm.


----------



## meeresdrachen (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Größter Brandungsdorsch*

@all,

das war 2002,Strib/DK,64cm
Mit Petri Heil
meeresdachen aus Kiel

Watt wär´n wa ohne Wattwurm?


----------



## pohlk (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Größter Brandungsdorsch*

#h Guten Tach

ca 2002= 65 cm und 5 Pfund Prerow Strand
    2005= 58 cm von Zingster Seebrücke
    2006= 55 cm Nordspitze Rügens


----------



## JunkieXL (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Größter Brandungsdorsch*

78cm auf wattfurm 
in Kühlungsborn von der Seebrücke ist aber scho paar Jahre her


----------



## Dorsch1 (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Größter Brandungsdorsch*

Tja...ich habe vor vielen Jahren,ich glaube es war so 1985 oder 86 einen Dorsch von 16 Pfd aus der Brandung bei Rerik gefangen.Die Länge weiß ich nicht mehr.An diesem Tag hat auch noch ein Kumpel von mir so ein Fisch gezogen und mir ist noch einer abgerissen.
Mein damaliges Takle bestand aus einer 2.70 Germina Vollglasrute bis 100gr Wurfgewicht und einer Rolle RilehRex64.
Gebissen auf Wattwurm.
Wir hatten uns damals Rutenhalten von einer Länge um 1,60m gebaut um die kurzen Ruten doch recht hoch über die Brandung zu bekommen.
Dann gab es da noch einige Hindernisse.Die Wachtürme der damaligen Grenztruppen die permanent ihre Scheinwerfer auf uns richteten und uns immer im Auge hatten.Oftmals wurden wir nach Sonnenuntergang des Strandes verwiesen,da es verboten war dort nach Sonnenuntergang zu angeln.Einmal wurde ich auch von Grenzsoldaten und der Polizei des Strandes deshalb verwiesen.Man hätte ja eventuell nach Dänemark verschwinden (schwimmen) können.|supergri


----------



## Streptokokke (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Größter Brandungsdorsch*

Anfang Dez. 06
72cm
Weißenhäuser Strand bei Imbiss
Mittags ca. 12 Uhr 30 ( echt wahr )
Wurfweite bei ca. 60 - 70m ( Tatsache )
Nachläufervorfach , Einzelhaken mit großen Auftreibern


----------



## nordman (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Größter Brandungsdorsch*

1,13m auf halben hering, im sommer 2004 im kvalsund bei tromsø.




ich weiss, das ist unfair. war aber auch vom land aus.


----------



## Dorsch1 (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Größter Brandungsdorsch*

@ nordman

Richtige Zeit richtiger Ort.:m


----------



## MichaelB (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Größter Brandungsdorsch*

Moin,

als ich im Herbst 2000 nach ~18 Jahren Pause wieder anfing zu angeln, hatte ich in Teichhof rechts einen 50er Dorsch - und war sofort wieder infiziert.
Über die 50cm bin ich dann nie hinaus gekommen - deshalb gehe ich auch nicht mehr zum Brandungsangeln sonder greife mit dem BB an :g 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Tyron (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Größter Brandungsdorsch*

Juli 2005
Sommerurlaub in Norge (Bomlö)
Leo 81cm
Köder war n stinknormales Heringsvorfach

Kann mich noch gut dran erinnern...Da wir am ersten Abend schonmal nen paar Köder-Makrelen für den nächsten Morgen angeln wollten, und unser Vermieter meinte, dass wir dies auch vom Steg aus locker machen könnten, hauten wir einfach mal unsere Makrelen- und Heringsvorfächer in Teich 
Naja, lange Geschichte, kurzer Sinn: Erster Wurf, Biss, und besagter Leo  Komischerweise fingen wir in der nächsten Stunde so noch 3 ü 60 Leos, aber nur eine Makrele 
Sachen gibts...


----------



## Fishing-Conny (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Größter Brandungsdorsch*

iergendwann 2004
59cm
westkapelle(von der meeresbrücke)
seeringelwurm/garnelen mix
fishbonerig(so heißt das glaub ich)
(es hing noch mein bisher größter klische dran glaub der hatte i-was mit 20cm ...nicht groß aber naja war ja auch mein erster kliesche ne^^)
der dorsch hatte einen echt schönen drill geliefert was mir bisher in der brandung unbekannt war ...
ps:mir hat noch nie ein dorsch sogut geschmeckt


----------



## Rheini (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Größter Brandungsdorsch*

1999 auf Fehmarn/Klausdorf.

War zum Heiraten nach Fehmarn ausgebüchst und hatte mir damals bei Udo´s Angeltreff eine billige "Anfänger-Brandungskombie" gekauft.

>> Wattwurm drauf - Plumsanglerwurf- und kurze Zeit später einen 75er rausgepumpt:vik:


----------



## Rumpelrudi (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Größter Brandungsdorsch*

September 1984 vor Sletterhage/Dänemark

Hatte nur drei Dorsche rausbekommen: 13 Kilo, 11 Kilo und 10,5 Kilo. Fragt mich nicht, wie lang die waren.
An der Stelle wurde der damalige dänische Rekorddorsch aus der Brandung gezogen. Sagenhafte 62 Pfund brachte der auf die Waage.


----------



## Imbeck2514 (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Größter Brandungsdorsch*

Hallo zusammen, 
vor ca. sechs Jahren fing ein Freund von mir auf der Seebrücke in Kellenhusen, einen Dorsch von 102cm. Das Tier war nur "Haut und Knochen". Beim Ausnehmen sahen wir dann, das ein weißer 0,2l Becher in seinem Schlund steckte,diese Teile die man aus dem Getränke-Automaten bekommt. Waren sehr erstaunt.

Gruß Michael


----------



## schappi (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Größter Brandungsdorsch*

Moin #h ,
79cm, 2005 in Ahrenshoop


----------



## Jacky Fan (8. März 2007)

*AW: Größter Brandungsdorsch*

August 2005
Flensburger Aussenförde
55 cm
Zwei Haken Patanoster mit Watti
Kein 30m weit raus

und die war Beifang mit Watti auf Grund


	

		
			
		

		
	
:vik: :vik:


----------



## fantazia (8. März 2007)

*AW: Größter Brandungsdorsch*

weiss nur noch das er 6pfund schwer war und mit wattwurm gefangen wurde.


----------



## arn0r (15. März 2007)

*AW: Größter Brandungsdorsch*

91 cm vom schönberger strand bei kiel, ende 2006 (bei einem gemeinschaftsangeln, sonst wurden nur minis gefangen!!!)


----------



## Gunnar (16. März 2007)

*AW: Größter Brandungsdorsch*

86 cm in Midelfahrt/DK am Holzhafen April 1996. Gewicht nicht bekannt. 2 Hakenpatenoster mit Kneifer.
Gottseidank gab es eine Treppe zum Wasser, hätte ich sonst nie 1,5 m die Kaimauer hochziehen können.

Gunnar


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (18. März 2007)

*AW: Größter Brandungsdorsch*

April 2002, später Vormittag auf der Westmole in Putgarden. 67cm auf Wattwurm. 

Kurz danach jagde mich die Polizei (oder Zoll?) von der Mole.

Gruß
Björn


----------

